

PostgreSQL Prefers the Scenic Route - RADeg
http://www.linuxinsider.com/story/Bruce-Momjian-PostrgreSQL-Prefers-the-Scenic-Route-80045.html

======
DrJokepu
Besides Bruce Momjian, Tom Lane is also a defining, fundamental character
behind PostgreSQL. His unforgivingly insightful posts on the pgsql-hackers
mailing list makes reading it a very entertaining and educative experience.

(By the way, I can't recommend enough reading that mailing list. It's an
ongoing masterclass in "this is how grown-ups write software".)

~~~
rodgerd
It's also one of the nicer open source communities, on the whole.

------
tbarbugli
This people have all my respect, they are doing a great job and I am really
happy to see postgresql being used more and more.

One thing I really like about postgresql is the stability of their releases.

I wish other projects had the same kind of care when releasing a major version
of their software (yes, I am looking at you Cassandra)

~~~
spacemanmatt
Funny how conservative EVERYONE is when it comes to their data.

------
saosebastiao
Wow...I'm generally not bothered by ads, but when they cover up the text of
the article and don't give you a way to click out of it, they give me no
choice but to not read it.

~~~
bithive123
I didn't even get an ad, the page just covered itself in black stripes with a
little white lozenge in the middle.

~~~
buro9
Chrome + F12, inspect element, delete.

I do this too often. We screwed the web.

~~~
derefr
I wonder if--in the same way most browsers use a heuristic to block pop-ups if
they weren't triggered by a user action--we could come up with an effective
heuristic to do the same for pop-overs.

I'd think the simplest thing would be blocking "position: fixed; width: 100%;
height: 100%;" curtain elements, along with anything that stacks "above" them.
They only have two _valid_ uses that I can think of: displaying lightbox-like
image galleries, and embedding modal confirmation dialogs in single-page apps.
It'd probably be easier to figure out a heuristic to whitelist these two uses,
and deny everything else.

